# No acknowledgement of GB win...



## DragonSlayer (3 October 2010)

Don't know about you, but its a bloody insult that GB won the eventing in the WEG and it's not even mentioned on the news???????....and no, it's NOT too early......even a bit tacked on the end will have done....

discuss!


----------



## Faithkat (3 October 2010)

I have just phoned the BBC to complain!  Please could everyone else do the same: 03700 100222
I pointed out that we have been doing rather well thus far with team and individual silver in the Dressage too so it would be nice to have our world championship wins recognised


----------



## paulineh (3 October 2010)

South Today did mention that William Fox Pitt won Silver and the Team won gold


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

paulineh said:



			South Today did mention that William Fox Pitt won Silver and the Team won gold
		
Click to expand...

But no mention of Tina and she lives just outside Worthing!!!!


----------



## HumBugsey (3 October 2010)

They spoke about laura's wins on BBC breakfast yesterday too


----------



## yeeharider (3 October 2010)

have phoned them too, if it was football would be all over the news,still the people that matter know, eh YEEHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mon (3 October 2010)

same on sky news we need to make sure they are put forward for bbc sports team personality of the year


----------



## yeeharider (3 October 2010)

mon said:



			same on sky news we need to make sure they are put forward for bbc sports team personality of the year
		
Click to expand...

Second that


----------



## BBH (4 October 2010)

Another mention on South today this morning.

Equestrianism aside I would have thought any british sporting achievements worth celebrating even if its just to demonstrate to the wider public that the funding received is getting results.


----------



## FigJam (4 October 2010)

Not even a tiny paragraph in today's Metro newspaper.   And a wee online BBC article in the sports section, but no link to it from the main BBC news site.


----------



## SusannaF (4 October 2010)

This stuff drives me crazy


----------



## Groom42 (4 October 2010)

At least now the text story from the BBC has moved to "headlines" instead of "other" sport. However the referral to Tina having eight faults "in the jumps" made me chuckle....ok, wince!


----------



## Faro (4 October 2010)

Pathetic isn't it?  And with the lack of TV coverage generally (I don't have Eurosport and the red button thing doesn't work here either) the only way I was able to follow the SJ yesterday evening was by constantly refreshing the WEG SJ thread here on HHO!


----------



## Kat (4 October 2010)

Even the usually excellent "Today Programme" on radio four managed to balls it up. 

They mentioned that Team GB had won a gold at the world equestrian games but didn't mention who won it or what for.....

They wouldn't do this if it was another sport, can you imagine them anouncing that GB had won "a gold" at the athletics world championships?? No they would at least mention the discipline and the name of the winner. 

Mind you i've made a complaint about coverage of equestrian sports before. The year Leslie Law won the gold at the olympics, the radio news announced it as showjumping......


----------



## Foxy53 (4 October 2010)

I was listening to Radio 2 this morning, waiting for a mention about our great acheivements at WEG only to hear about Liverpool FC not performing to expectation, golf being rained-off over the weekend and (shock/horror) would run into four days (what do they expect in Wales in October????) something about rugby, the Common Wealth Games opening ceremony and .......hockey!!!!  But nothing NOTHING about our great results in dressage and eventing 

I was so incensed I texted the soppy sports tart on Radio 2 that she should learn her job and cover ALL sports, especially where we do so well.

Well - it got it off my chest and I stopped hyperventilating......


----------



## Weezy (4 October 2010)

Faro said:



			Pathetic isn't it?  And with the lack of TV coverage generally (I don't have Eurosport and the red button thing doesn't work here either) the only way I was able to follow the SJ yesterday evening was by constantly refreshing the WEG SJ thread here on HHO!
		
Click to expand...

BBC showed all red button coverage online too


----------



## Elbie (4 October 2010)

Ha! I was just going to post this as a discussion topic but looks like i've been beaten to it!

Has anyone noticed just how quiet the press is as Zara isn't in the team this year? When she won individual gold it was in the newspaper, and not just the sport section, the main section too. And all the press could go on about was how well she'd done, with no comment on our team result (which was silver i think?). This year, our first team gold for ages and nothing! Grrrr...I am feeling disgruntled by this lack of recognition for how great our British riders are


----------



## paulineh (4 October 2010)

WEG on BBC2 now  until 2.15pm


----------



## Sleighfarer (4 October 2010)

They reported Laura B's three silvers on Radio 4 ... Said she'd made history, was 25 and lived in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Over2You (4 October 2010)

I hardly ever watch the news (get most of mine online), but I'm not really surprised by the lack of WEG coverage in the sport segments. Equestrianism is NEVER taken seriously. Sports involving horses are unfortunately seen as hobbies for the rich. That all you need to do is hop on and off you go. If only they'd see that riders come from all backgrounds, and riding is a skill that takes years to master. We should propose that each sports department head go for a lesson with someone like Oliver Townend or Will Funell. They would soon realise it's nowhere near as easy as it looks. They might have a new found respect for it too.


----------



## xxRachelxx (4 October 2010)

It drives me crazy too! And not only that but now because of the commonwealth games nothing else is being shown on 'normal' telly so I will miss the rest of the WEG as don't have sky


----------



## sakura (4 October 2010)

I do think it's really bad, right now this country is statistically the best in the entire world at three day eventing - how many other sports can we truly say that about?

the world cup - let's be frank, we were pretty rubbish, and how much coverage did THAT get! and cricket, snooker, rugby even darts - they all get so much more coverage 

I don't follow any other sport really, but I can appreciate it when the country does well at something - shame people don't seem to want to make the effort when equestrian sports do


----------



## sakura (4 October 2010)

I have to add that the local South West news on ITV just ran a few mins segment on it showing footage of both WFP and Laura B and are also running an interview with Laura tomorrow - course it will help that WFP and Mary King are both based in Dorset and Laura B in Glocs which are all covered by SW news, but great anyway!


----------



## WoopsiiD (4 October 2010)

Yet if you go onto the good old beeb sports homepage there are mentions of the shooting world cup, america winning the ladies basket ball world series......all great sporting achievments that we need to know about!


----------



## Burnttoast (4 October 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Yet if you go onto the good old beeb sports homepage there are mentions of the shooting world cup, america winning the ladies basket ball world series......all great sporting achievments that we need to know about! 

Click to expand...

 Have to keep those dangerous shooting fans happy!


----------



## yeeharider (4 October 2010)

not sure if anyone was watching BBC2 this afternoon I am on holiday and found myself watching  WEG 13-30-14-15 very good footage of all our riders xc and sj more than I had managed to see on FEI TV so far


----------



## chestnut cob (4 October 2010)

LHS said:



			Equestrianism aside I would have thought any british sporting achievements worth celebrating even if its just to demonstrate to the wider public that the funding received is getting results.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, the news would rather comment on whether Beckham really did go into a "Thai massage parlour" or who Wayne Rooney has been off with this week.  Never mind bothering to comment on teams who actually *win* things *rolls eyes*


----------



## woodlandswow (4 October 2010)

Elbie said:



			Has anyone noticed just how quiet the press is as Zara isn't in the team this year? When she won individual gold it was in the newspaper, and not just the sport section, the main section too. And all the press could go on about was how well she'd done, with no comment on our team result (which was silver i think?). This year, our first team gold for ages and nothing! Grrrr...I am feeling disgruntled by this lack of recognition for how great our British riders are 

Click to expand...

YES!! Exactly!! well said!! it's poor, no wonder the sport is still looking for money.........


----------



## woodlandswow (4 October 2010)

well said about the darts and snooker.. whats all that about!! i mean,, millions of people are into riding...how many are into snooker and even darts .. for petes sake!


----------



## girlmoose (4 October 2010)

woodlandswow said:



			.. for petes sake!

Click to expand...

haha, made me laugh cos my dads called pete and he would happily watch darts or snooker. 

But he would rather watch something horsey! I understand they can't show everything, but just some highlights, or any recognition of it's going on at all might be nice.


----------



## Blue2006 (5 October 2010)

I think it is appalling when you see the amount of coverage the bloody Ryder Cup gets.  I too thought there should have been some mention on the national news.  All we can do is keep informing the powers that be and hope they listen.


----------



## teapot (5 October 2010)

Nothing in the Telegraph today either  

Appalling given the Telegraph's usually the one who DOES report Equestrian stuff


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 October 2010)

Sweet FA in the Daily Mail. All you get is the friggin' golf!


----------



## Bright_Spark (6 October 2010)

I think it is such a shame, especially as sorts that we are rubbish at (World Cup anyone ) gets all the news.

The only way the sport would get more coverage is if more people watched the coverage shown, but with it difficult for people to view on 'normal tv', then how are more people going to get to see it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (6 October 2010)

I made an announcement in briefing at school this morning just to let them know as we always get the football news from some of them! The Principal then asked me if any of the students I take to Polo were in the winning team! We howled! but again.....lots had no idea the WEG was on!


----------



## Faithkat (6 October 2010)

kamkam said:



			I think it is such a shame, especially as sorts that we are rubbish at (World Cup anyone ) gets all the news.

The only way the sport would get more coverage is if more people watched the coverage shown, but with it difficult for people to view on 'normal tv', then how are more people going to get to see it?
		
Click to expand...

The Red Button coverage is pretty poor too with a lot of it not available on Freeview and what happened on Saturday afternoon?  I was watching the XC and at around 4pm(?) it disappeared and the "this stream has now finished" came up.  I switched over to Eurosport and have been watching Eurosport ever since.  Their coverage has been excellent but then not everyone has cable or satellite


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (7 October 2010)

RTÉ aren't showing any of the WEG (if they are, I've not seen it!) but they do keep updating us on how badly the teams have been doing on the evening news!


----------



## Pampera (12 October 2010)

Madz said:



			I do think it's really bad, right now this country is statistically the best in the entire world at three day eventing - how many other sports can we truly say that about?

the world cup - let's be frank, we were pretty rubbish, and how much coverage did THAT get! and cricket, snooker, rugby even darts - they all get so much more coverage 

I don't follow any other sport really, but I can appreciate it when the country does well at something - shame people don't seem to want to make the effort when equestrian sports do
		
Click to expand...


Yours is not the only Brit sport success to get ignored.

For instance the BBC shows Moto GP motorcycle racing, which is processional and has no British contenders. But as far as they are concerned it is the only motorcycle sport worth showing.

A British enduro rider, David Knight , is world champ in his sport year after year and never gets a mention (enduro is long-distance cross-country riding, with timed special stages thrown in.

Snooker isn't even a sport: it's a pub game, while the less said about football the better.

I share your frustration!


----------



## sakura (12 October 2010)

it's so frustrating!!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (12 October 2010)

RTÉ even had a 60 min special about the WEG where they looked at What Went Wrong


----------



## Penny Less (12 October 2010)

Also anything our womens teams do, and we do incredibly well in cricket and football at world level, never gets mentioned. Theyd rather focus on the men losing another match


----------



## salp (13 October 2010)

After the Kur wasn't shown (now that was bizarre, but I guess rained off Ryder Cup on Five Live is WAY more important)  I did an online complaint to the BBC.  I live a couple of miles from Laura B and felt it was dreadful they didn't show any of the Kur or mention it on the news.  Anyway I had a reply this morning.  And ontop, my reply:

In the end James GB won more medals than any other nation, beating Germany and Holland, as the Paradressage riders were so fantastic.  And of course the BBC didnt cover any of that either.  Barely reported in the news, I think the whole thing was a shambles, and so do a lot of equestrian sport followers and participants.  Equestrianism is hardly a minority sport yet you treat it as such.  In fact the Ryder cup was cancelled most of the day Laura B did her final dressage test and you were only showing five live coverage on the red button as it is.

Yours, not impressed

Sally Peachey (not just an Audience Member)

From: complaintresponse@bbc.co.uk [mailto:complaintresponse@bbc.co.uk] 
Sent: 12 October 2010 22:32
To: Sally Peachey
Subject: BBC Complaints - Case number CAS-330373-046K2Q

Dear Audience Member

Reference CAS-330373

Thank you for your e-mail regarding World Equestrian Games broadcast on BBC Red Button.

We understand youre unhappy with the amount coverage of World Equestrian Games. I note you felt this should have been covered because British participant had won medals.

We only have limited resources and have to spread those resources across a great number of sports, including many minority sports which other commercial channels do not cover. 

We have an obligation to our audience to bring coverage of the most notable sporting events to BBC Television as and when we can as there is, undeniably, a huge audience for it.
Currently the Commonwealth Games is on BBC Red Button covering most live events.

Were guided by the feedback that we receive and to that end I'd like to assure you that I've registered your complaint on our audience log. This is a daily report of audience feedback that's circulated to many BBC staff, including members of the BBC Executive Board, programme makers, channel controllers and other senior managers.

The audience logs are seen as important documents that can help shape decisions about future programming and content.


----------



## celiap (13 October 2010)

Well done SALP for complaining.  I also sent 2 complaints in similar vein to yours and have replied to their reply also like you.  BUT how many of the rest of you on this forum have complained.  Unless the beeb is bombarded by thousands of complainte they can continue to ignore us as a minority.


----------



## ladyt25 (13 October 2010)

I complained!! To date I have not had a reply but maybe I will by today. I was sooo annoyed as although they SAID they were showing it at various times on the red button, when they said it was on it appeared it wasn't! I recorded 2 hours of 'showjumping' that was shown sat night/sun morning. Got up sun morning and thought "Ooh, I'll watch a bit whilst having my breakfast". However, there wasn't any on!!! All that had recorded was F1 Grand Prix or something equally dull and then another sport I can't remember. Annoyed wans't even the word!!!
Even now I don't actually know how our showjumpers did. I did manage to watch the eventing XC on the laptop and caught the eventing showjumping but that was it.

It does frustrate me that equestrian sport doesn't get the coverage that other sports get although it seems Sky thinks it's worthwhile showing as they seem to have bought most of the rights to show the big horse events. Shame I don't have Sky and do not intend to get it either but if this is going to be how things go then maybe I shall have to.

Plus, horse racing is on every week without fail. As much as I do enjoy it, maybe they should show less of that and more of other equestrian sports??


----------



## BBH (13 October 2010)

I don't think any amount of complaining will help unfortunately as horse sports are just not on their radar. Everything is down to budget and it isn't cost effective if they don't get the viewer numbers.

I looked into getting Sky and was told I'd need Sky sports 1 and 2 for the sjing when in fact most has been on 3 and 4 so dearer package again. For it to be on 3 and 4 it doesn't appear Sky see it as high profile compared to other sports.

I was surprised that Swimming has been all over the news with Tom Daley and without wishing to take anything away from him I don't know one person into competitive swimming as an interest


----------



## Kat (13 October 2010)

It may not be cost effective to have the equestrian sports covered in full on terrestrial tv but that doesn't excuse the failure of news programmes to cover our success at WEG. How hard is it for a radio news presenter to simply read out the results????


----------



## celiap (13 October 2010)

BBC uses the excuse of limited audience for equestrian programs but when I have shown non horsey, as well as horsey friends and neighbours clips on youtube of dressage, vaulting and reining they were all fascinated and said they would definitely whatch it if shown on TV.


----------



## Kat (13 October 2010)

Yes my non-horsey mum likes watching showjumping, and eventing as long as people don't fall off  she doesn't like watching the dressage so much as she thinks the horses look uncomfortable and forced. 

But she watched all of the equestrianism that was on tv during the last olympics and would rather see it than snooker or darts. 

Surprisingly for someone non-sporty she will watch most sports on tv, especially if it is the olympics, she even watched the boxing quite avidly! The big exception is football she never watches that. 

I think they key is giving the sports fair coverage, it was a bit galling to see the lack of coverage for WEG when there was lots of coverage of other sports, and news items devoted to sports that are currently "out of season". A think whatever the sport a medal win at european championship or world championship level should be mentioned on the news reports by the BBC.


----------

